# It Was Inevitable



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/30...igital-vapor-1600mah-rechargeable-e-cigarette

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (12/8/14)

Load up your favourite juice, while listening to your favourite music  

With the eVic supreme allowing users to add photos, this is the next logical step 

I wonder where vaping will go in the next 10 years?

Built in Reos in every car  [HASHTAG]#yesplease[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ (12/8/14)

Wow, thats actually a step up from the one I saw this morning:



Kinda looks like a fancy fleshlight though...


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

RATZ said:


> Wow, thats actually a step up from the one I saw this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like a fancy fleshlight though...




What is a fleshlight?


----------



## Cat (12/8/14)

More complexity, more failure points, nothing to do with vaping, the opposite of mech mods.


----------



## RATZ (12/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> What is a fleshlight?


rather don't look it up. Ignorance is bliss with this one..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (12/8/14)

RATZ said:


> rather don't look it up. Ignorance is bliss with this one..


 
Yeah I agree with him....Trust me. I did not head the warning.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (12/8/14)

i wonder when fasttech is going to start stocking Reos

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

Riaz said:


> i wonder when fasttech is going to start stocking Reos


Let's not give them any ideas


----------



## Alex (12/8/14)

next comes the built in camera, gps, a facebook app...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bones (12/8/14)

Don't Google fleshlight at work

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (12/8/14)

This is exactly what I did @bones ....Luckily everyone else is in meetings today so I was safe!


----------



## bones (12/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> This is exactly what I did @bones ....Luckily everyone else is in meetings today so I was safe!


Sysadmin knows everything

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (12/8/14)

Lol small office....small company. Just me and 3 other people so we do not have that! Luckily!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones (12/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Lol small office....small company. Just me and 3 other people so we do not have that! Luckily!


You should be proud of yourself though. You're officially the only person in Uitenhage that knows what a Fleshlight is.

Can we get a medal here....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat (12/8/14)

Riaz said:


> i wonder when fasttech is going to start stocking Reos


 
 Then i'll buy one.


----------



## WHeunis (12/8/14)

Riaz said:


> i wonder when fasttech is going to start stocking Reos


 
No, see... I wonder when fasstech is gonna start stocking fleshlights...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> No, see... I wonder when fasstech is gonna start stocking fleshlights...


hmmm, maybe even put a mount on it for an iPad... I wonder if that would sell?


----------



## WHeunis (12/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> hmmm, maybe even put a mount on it for an iPad... I wonder if that would sell?


 
FANTASTIC!
So you can... uhhhh... "check your mail"...?

YEAH!
So you can check your mail while using!
That's it!


----------



## Nightfearz (12/8/14)

Like this one


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> FANTASTIC!
> So you can... uhhhh... "check your mail"...?
> 
> YEAH!
> ...


I was thinking more in the lines of playing Angry Birds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bones (12/8/14)

Jislaaik... Would u trust some Chinese rip-off around your man-bits....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WHeunis (12/8/14)

bones said:


> Jislaaik... Would u trust some Chinese rip-off around your man-bits....


 
Well...

At least a good portion of folk trust it right in their mouths and directly in their faces.
How bad can it POSSIBLY be?
...

...


...


I take that back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (12/8/14)

When you consider the cool batteries ecigs use, I think 510/IGO CREE LED Atomiser torches would be awesome. Get some extra life out of our old starters and discards (Kind of ironic, as initial mods were torch inspired)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/8/14)

huffnpuff said:


> When you consider the cool batteries ecigs use, I think 510/IGO CREE LED Atomiser torches would be awesome. Get some extra life out of our old starters and discards (Kind of ironic, as initial mods were torch inspired)


Kinda like this? http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009098/1804300-510-cree-xp-e-r2-5-mode-280-lumen-pure-white-led

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (12/8/14)

Lol, exactly!


----------

